# Feel better then worse??



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm sitting here at the moment feeling very disconnected and unreal and I'm so annoyed because just last week I was feeling pretty good and I would have said I felt very close to recovery. But now I'm feeling worse again.

Does anyone know why this happens? How can we feel so good for a week then plummet back down?

Is this a normal part of recovery? I've recovered before, but I don't remember it being like this.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey there jen1017,

I can relate to this. I feel very close to recovery, and then I'll have a few bad days to a week. I'd explain it by the fact that even Pre-DP we'd have good times and bad times. It's been an important lesson to me that DP/DR is not all encompassing. We tend to over blow it out of proportion. That's no hard to do because it's actually the hardest and worst things to experience chronically. But for example, our hearts still beat, our lungs still breath.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess you're right. Unfortunately with DPDR having bad days feels SO awful.

Today I felt like an alien in my own body.

Thanks for replying it means a lot.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Hey there jen1017,
> 
> I can relate to this. I feel very close to recovery, and then I'll have a few bad days to a week. I'd explain it by the fact that even Pre-DP we'd have good times and bad times. It's been an important lesson to me that DP/DR is not all encompassing. We tend to over blow it out of proportion. That's no hard to do because it's actually the hardest and worst things to experience chronically. But for example, our hearts still beat, our lungs still breath.


I guess you're right. Unfortunately with DPDR having bad days feels SO awful.

Today I felt like an alien in my own body.

Thanks for replying it means a lot.


----------



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi! This happens to me A LOT too! But I think it's super normal with any sort of mental state really. Like with anxiety there's bound to be a lot of highs and lows. I get what you mean tho, it's super frustrating when you finally think you're doing better only to feel worse a day later.
It could also have something to do with hormones (this is something I've noticed affects me a lot), life circumstances, stress etc. I for example feel like when I'm less dissociated when I'm happy, or when I don't put too much pressure on myself in school. Either way I think this is very very normal. I've found that working on maintaining a good routine and learn how to locate my triggers has helped a lot.


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

lost235 said:


> Hi! This happens to me A LOT too! But I think it's super normal with any sort of mental state really. Like with anxiety there's bound to be a lot of highs and lows. I get what you mean tho, it's super frustrating when you finally think you're doing better only to feel worse a day later.
> It could also have something to do with hormones (this is something I've noticed affects me a lot), life circumstances, stress etc. I for example feel like when I'm less dissociated when I'm happy, or when I don't put too much pressure on myself in school. Either way I think this is very very normal. I've found that working on maintaining a good routine and learn how to locate my triggers has helped a lot.


Thanks for replying and saying this. I'm currently going through a bad spell but I'm not sure why. I can't pinpoint anything that would have caused it. Like last week I felt so good I could almost say I recovered, but now this week I feel like an alien.


----------



## lost235 (Sep 13, 2020)

jen1017 said:


> Thanks for replying and saying this. I'm currently going through a bad spell but I'm not sure why. I can't pinpoint anything that would have caused it. Like last week I felt so good I could almost say I recovered, but now this week I feel like an alien.


I totally get what you mean. And I'm by no means an expert this is just from my own experiences! I felt like that the first 2-3 months with dpdr, I was just an anxious mess really (still am but more accepting now lol). Also sometimes there might not even be a clear trigger to what is happening, recovery is not at all just waking up one day and feeling great again. There might be some bad days along, that doesn't mean you're back to square one. If anything it seems like your dpdr is quite flexible which means that it's nothing permanent (from what I've read). Either way you'll be fine, this doesn't hurt you physically, even if I know it can be emotionally draining. I hope you feel a lot better again soon!


----------



## jen1017 (Dec 22, 2008)

lost235 said:


> I totally get what you mean. And I'm by no means an expert this is just from my own experiences! I felt like that the first 2-3 months with dpdr, I was just an anxious mess really (still am but more accepting now lol). Also sometimes there might not even be a clear trigger to what is happening, recovery is not at all just waking up one day and feeling great again. There might be some bad days along, that doesn't mean you're back to square one. If anything it seems like your dpdr is quite flexible which means that it's nothing permanent (from what I've read). Either way you'll be fine, this doesn't hurt you physically, even if I know it can be emotionally draining. I hope you feel a lot better again soon!


Thank you again for replying and the words of understanding and encouragement. It's comforting to know I'm not fully alone, but it sucks that others have to feel like this too.


----------

